# Can't get new remote to work. Please Help



## Criollo (Jun 5, 2005)

I purchased an extra remote control for my 97 sentra; I took the following steps to program it that I found on one the threads here. It did not work for me. I was wondering if anyone has had this problem and if so how did they fixed it.  



Straight from page EL-166 of the 1995 200SX/Sentra FSM:

If the remote controller or the control unit needs to be replaced or if
an additional remote controller needs to be set, enter the ID code
manually. 

To enter the code, follow this procedure: 

Setting Mode

Three steps must be followed to establish the "setting mode": 

Close and lock all doors. 
Insert and remove the key from the ignition more than six times in ten seconds. (the hazard warning lamp will then flash twice)
* At this time, the original ID codes are eliminated. 
Turn the key to the "ACC" position 
ID code entry: 

Push the lock button on the new remote controller once.
* At this time, the new ID code is entered. 
To enter additional remote controllers, unlock, then lock, the driver's door with the door lock/unlock switch L/H (in main power window switch). 
Push lock button on the new additional remote controller once. 
This ID code entry enable state and setting mode remain until the driver's door is opened. 
NOTE 

If the same ID code already exists in memory, the entry is cancelled, and no ID code will be entered. 
Entry of maximum four ID codes is allowed and any attempt to set more will be ignored. 
Any ID codes entered after termination of the "setting" mode will not be accepted. Additionally, remote control signals will be inhibited when an ID code has not been entered during "setting" mode.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

two things...


1. at what exact point in the instructions are you having trouble?


2. can you describe your remote to me? Pictures, buttons, Fcc ID number?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Well according to this post... http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=924207#post924207


Criollo said:


> Hi Vtech, listen I followed the instructions to the t on how to program the keyless remote for my 97 sentra but I can't get it to work. This is what am doing:
> 1. Get in the car, close it and lock it. (I have locked it both with the remote and manually)
> 2. I put the key in the ignition and proceed to remove it completely 6 times in 10 seconds. My flashers do not blink.
> I have even continue with the complete process even though the flashers don't blink just to see but nothing.
> ...



it looks like your having trouble getting the computer to enter "reprogram" mode.
If the hazard lights don't flash then you'll never get the remote programmed.
So you either need to retry the (Insert and remove the key from the ignition more than six times in ten seconds) or check under the hood to find out if you car has the factory security system installed.


----------



## Criollo (Jun 5, 2005)

Sethticlees said:


> Well according to this post... http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=924207#post924207
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for responding. As you saw on the other post I can not get 
the computer to enter the reprogram mode. I am pretty sure is a nissan system because the original remote is a Nissan remote, here is the FCC ID:KOBUTA3T. Again Thnaks, Felix


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

Easier diagram for you to work with:

http://www.courtesyparts.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/altima/inst_remote-entry.gif


----------



## Criollo (Jun 5, 2005)

Please somebody HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Is the battery in the remote good?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

If the hazard lights don't flash then you'll never get the remote programmed!

Follow the diagram... then post where you're having trouble.


----------



## Criollo (Jun 5, 2005)

wes said:


> Is the battery in the remote good?


Battery is good.


----------



## Criollo (Jun 5, 2005)

Sethticlees said:


> If the hazard lights don't flash then you'll never get the remote programmed!
> 
> Follow the diagram... then post where you're having trouble.


As I have stated before in the thread, I have done all this however the damn lights never flash after inserting and reinserting the key for 6 or more times in 10 seconds. I have done it fast, slow, medium you name it, it does not work, why? I don't know why, everyone says that is the only way to do it, but it is starting to piss the shit out of me.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Ok, two more ideas.

1. You should check all you fuses under the dash. If one of them is blown then that would explain it.

2. Pop the hood and locate the relay box (aka: fuse box) and pop the cover. Inside you’ll see a bunch of big relays and fuses. Verify the security relays are there.

Hang in there, trouble shooting these things is a PITA but eventually you'll find your answer.


----------



## Criollo (Jun 5, 2005)

Ooppps!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Criollo (Jun 5, 2005)

Sethticlees said:


> Ok, two more ideas.
> 
> 1. You should check all you fuses under the dash. If one of them is blown then that would explain it.
> 
> ...


I don't think there is anything wrong with the fuses, my wife's remote works perfectly. But I will check anyways to be sure.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Criollo said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with the fuses, my wife's remote works perfectly. But I will check anyways to be sure.


So your wife also has a remote and it's currently programmed and working?  


Have you tried to reprogram her remote? The reason I ask is cuz this remote she's got we already know works. Should prove the theory.

Also another piece of advice, when doing the key trick and you fail "unlock then open and close the drivers door". This resets the computer process so you start from square one again.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

BTW... the key trick don't work unless all the doors are locked first.


----------



## Criollo (Jun 5, 2005)

Sethticlees said:


> BTW... the key trick don't work unless all the doors are locked first.


Been there, done that. no luck


----------

